# Brown layer of gunk at the bottom of cannabutter?



## belab831 (Jan 30, 2020)

I recently made cannabutter for the first time and i followed a recipe to a t, (decarb for 45 mins, then simmered with water and butter for 4 hours) but i was left with a layer of light brown sludge on the bottom of my butter. Not sure if this is just separated fat or dairy of some kind, but I’m a little wary of just throwing it out in case there’s usable thc there.


----------



## Rayi (Jan 30, 2020)

If you gently warm it then add cool water. You can put back in the fridge. In the morning the water will separate out. The butter will have less choraphyl and less sludge. Go to pinerest and search weed wash.


----------



## Grow So High (Jan 30, 2020)

belab831 said:


> I recently made cannabutter for the first time and i followed a recipe to a t, (decarb for 45 mins, then simmered with water and butter for 4 hours) but i was left with a layer of light brown sludge on the bottom of my butter. Not sure if this is just separated fat or dairy of some kind, but I’m a little wary of just throwing it out in case there’s usable thc there.
> The brown color will be from cannabis by product (like chlorophyll) that the water picked up and drew out of the butter. The fats and oils in the butter naturally separate. There definitely is thc in that layer but it’s likely not going to taste very good


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

I usually have a little layer like that. I'll just pop it out, scrape it off, and use it for personal snacks. It doesnt taste great, but it sure does work!


----------



## Grow So High (Jan 31, 2020)

Just realized I messed up my reply lol but my response is in there


----------



## piratebug (Feb 20, 2020)

Its just the nasty excess water, just pop your butter out and put into a new container, then trash that nasty water. Really that nasty water isn't worth messing with as it doesn't contain anything that is truly beneficial!


----------



## Wigbone (Jul 26, 2020)

The little bit of brown is the plant material settling in the milk fat. You can take it out or leave it. Whatever your preference is. Obviously the butter will look cleaner an taste better without it but I'm pretty sure it has thc content so you would be wasting tossing it.


----------



## 94burb (Dec 6, 2020)

I used 1 oz 17% pot 5 sticks salt-free butter 1quart water cooked 5 hours strained cheese cloth put the buttering ice box hardened up drained water out butter kind of a sludge on bottom of butter,what to do do with sludge? Is it good,scrape it off and use how?


----------



## Topshelfruns (Dec 6, 2020)

94burb said:


> I used 1 oz 17% pot 5 sticks salt-free butter 1quart water cooked 5 hours strained cheese cloth put the buttering ice box hardened up drained water out butter kind of a sludge on bottom of butter,what to do do with sludge? Is it good,scrape it off and use how?


I no longer make cannabutter i just run BHO and use BHO decarb it and use that)
But
I have been making cannabutter for years after i put it in the fridge and the top hardens up i throw away all that bottom crap.
Also dont mix the butter inside the cheesecloth with the butter inside the crockpot after your done pull out the cheesecloth and squeeze all of the butter out(you will burn your hands but be a man) into a separate tupperware container for super strong butter.
At this point you have 2 options 
A throw the cheese cloth back into the crockpot and cook it for 4 more hours than strain the cheesecloth butter back into the crockpot and your done.
B just call it a day


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 6, 2020)

No need to confuse gender, grab two spoons and squeeze the cheesecloth. Work smart not hard. And yeah I usually trash that excess bottom layer, nobody wants to find out you used that part of the butter in there medibles.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 6, 2020)

Butter is mostly oil and a little water, but there are protein solids in it; over time at heat they will solidify somewhat, brown, and sink to the bottom. You can filter them out, but you’ll lose more in the filter process. They’re unobjectionable. Since they’re fine (tiny) I just ignore them.

Ghee, available in metro areas, is butter with those solids removed.


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 6, 2020)

You supposed to seperate your store bought butter first. That is the sludge I believe, if you didn't seperate your butter first.


----------



## 94burb (Dec 10, 2020)

I am going to try and get more out of cheesecloth by heating up get all I can.Made cookies cannot taste the pot 24 cookies that will wreck ur head.half cookie is good, u might just want chill on whole cookies.Pot will get u thru times of no Money better than money will get thru times of no pot. Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers 1958 every body that gave there input on my ??? thank u very much . Just thinkin


----------



## 94burb (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank u


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 10, 2020)

Note: Freak Bros 19 SIXTY 8


----------

